# Where can I buy a pig?



## wannabefarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

After much research I have decided to try my hand at pigs.  I just want to start with one since this is my first time.  I have searched everywhere to find where I can buy a piglet.  Does anyone out there know where I can purchase a pig in Northern california?  I am about 30 mintues south of the California/Oregon border.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry wannebe I'm in south louisiana, can't help you up there. I do wish you good luck in finding one and in raising it!


----------



## 2 Beauts (Feb 27, 2011)

Contact your local county extension office.  They may know some people.  Also the leader of the 4-H groups can point you to reputable people.  Maybe your local feed store would have a posting.  The last place I know of is Craigs list.


----------



## spifamily (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you find some pigs? I am close to you and have some resources. My sow actually just had 11 last night!


----------



## Crooked Gate Farm (Mar 12, 2011)

You also need to have more than one. They are herd animals so you need at least two.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 13, 2011)

Crooked Gate Farm said:
			
		

> You also need to have more than one. They are herd animals so you need at least two.


x2.....apparently, pigs won't gain the proper weight if kept alone.  No competition for food with only one pig.  Good luck.


----------



## Crooked Gate Farm (Mar 13, 2011)

We found our last year by asking the guys down at the feed store. There is one guy who knows just about anything. He hooked us up with a gal who sells her pigs 15 bucks cheaper than most everyone else around here. You can also look on Craigs list and see what comes up. We really enjoyed having the piggies last year. They seem to be the gift that keeps on giving cause we are still enjoying them even though they are in the freezer!


----------

